# Nice Iver



## filmonger (Mar 15, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/172572684904?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Mar 15, 2017)

No shipping.


----------



## Handyman (Mar 15, 2017)

I could find a place for those handlebars !  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## filmonger (Mar 15, 2017)

Bars & rat traps almost make it worth it.....


----------



## XBPete (Mar 17, 2017)

my brother lives in York Pa..... very interesting bike for sure!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 17, 2017)

Not mine. Archived.
*Vintage Iver Johnson Bike 1907-1908 Serial# 131405*
*Seller information*
char_masz (154 )
100% Positive feedback
Starting bid:
US $895.00


----------



## filmonger (Mar 22, 2017)

Relisted at lower price......


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 22, 2017)

filmonger said:


> Relisted at lower price......



Start at $750  new link: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=172585369264


----------

